# Beete TDI: first official photos



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

VW just posted pics of the Beetle TDI to their Facebook page.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Observations: 
- Looks like they're straddling the line between 'standard' and 'sport' 
- Helix wheels 
- Guage pod 
- Chrome strip in grille 

I gotta say I was partially expecting it to have a spoiler.


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

WOW Me want! The TDI models always have a higher trim than the Base. Wonder what else it has... 4 wheel independent suspension? Love the wheels, hope they make it over here.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

BeetleCurious said:


> WOW Me want! The TDI models always have a higher trim than the Base. Wonder what else it has... 4 wheel independent suspension? Love the wheels, hope they make it over here.


 The wheels will make it  That is a NA spec TDI Beetle pictured above.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I wonder if it'll actually have the gauge pod.  Looks great tho!


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

BeetleCurious said:


> Wonder what else it has... 4 wheel independent suspension?


 That's my hope as well, that the TDi Beetle has independent suspension. Heck, it looks like it's got just about everything else. 

Bill


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Rut roh... 

"Beetle TDI models are fitted with a strut-type front suspension with a lower control arm and a 22-mm-diameter anti-roll bar. At the back, there's a torsion beam arrangement that has coil springs and telescopic dampers. Like the Beetle Turbo, the TDI uses rack-and-pinion steering with electric power assistance." 
- VW press release for Chicago Auto Show


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

Torsion bar on the back..that's unfortunate. I see also from the pictures no fog lamps either..


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

Why the hell is the turbo the only one without color matched interior?


----------



## skispeakeasy (Jan 28, 2012)

Gas mileage is anticpated to be 28/40 due to the drag of the beetle body.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

skispeakeasy said:


> Gas mileage is anticpated to be 28/40 due to the drag of the beetle body.


 Ahem... _*fuel*_ mileage... :thumbup: 

Bill


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

TechnoBlue01 said:


> Why the hell is the turbo the only one without color matched interior?


VW has always counted on the passionate Do-It/Fix-It-Yourself spirit of their customers.


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

No fogs and no HID'S . I'm hoping they have those options later.
VW needs to stop offering half naked cars, some people wants those options in their cars.
Even my wife said that to me.

:thumbup: good and :thumbdown: bad

:screwy: :facepalm:


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

skispeakeasy said:


> Gas mileage is anticpated to be 28/40 due to the drag of the beetle body.


I could see that maybe the highway mileage is lower for this reason, but I don't see how that should make a significant difference in the city mileage. The Passat with the same engine is several hundred pounds heavier and gets a claimed 31/43 mpg. :screwy:


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*.*



silverspeedbuggy said:


> Observations:
> - ...*- Helix wheels ..*


These I like. :thumbup:


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

The only things I'm not liking visually are the hood prop and the paper-like battery cover.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

VW posted more photos on the "Volkswagen USA" page on Facebook:


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

All I would have asked for is a TDI wrapped in R cladding. This looks like a cheap vehicle out its price range.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

BeetleCurious said:


> Torsion bar on the back..that's unfortunate. I see also from the pictures no fog lamps either..


How hard is it to source and swap IRS from Turbo? What would be a rough cost?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Autoblog's photos from the Chicago Auto Show can be found HERE


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

Are Xenon/LED headlamps available as an option with the TDI? I don't see them listed under the top TDI with Sunroof, Sound and Navigation package.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

TWinbrook46636 said:


> Are Xenon/LED headlamps available as an option with the TDI? I don't see them listed under the top TDI with Sunroof, Sound and Navigation package.


Come on, that would be the same as allowing people to get what they want! That's crazy! Like being able to get a Turbo Gasser with a manual, gauge pod, Nav, sunroof, HID lights, and fender...in the color you want!

Seriously, I'd be surprised if Xenons make it for the early TDIs...its just VW's way of #$% a another product launch. They bundle the options to reduce the cost of producing too many variations of the same car. I hope I'm wrong but these guys are depressingly consistant. Disappointment is just around the corner.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

From the show floor:


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

TWinbrook46636 said:


> Are Xenon/LED headlamps available as an option with the TDI? I don't see them listed under the top TDI with Sunroof, Sound and Navigation package.





VR6Now said:


> Come on, that would be the same as allowing people to get what they want! That's crazy! Like being able to get a Turbo Gasser with a manual, gauge pod, Nav, sunroof, HID lights, and fender...in the color you want!
> 
> Seriously, I'd be surprised if Xenons make it for the early TDIs...its just VW's way of #$% a another product launch. They bundle the options to reduce the cost of producing too many variations of the same car. I hope I'm wrong but these guys are depressingly consistant. Disappointment is just around the corner.


Looks to be the case here [again] :banghead:


----------



## 83Caddy16v (Jul 31, 2000)

Are they changing the TDI badge across all vehicles to this one?











So use to the bold letters of the old one that this one seems out of place.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

Cadenza_7o said:


> VW has always counted on the passionate Do-It/Fix-It-Yourself spirit of their customers.


I promised my wife I would color match hers if I got her a Turbo. I look forward to how nice the interior will look. :thumbup:


----------



## Katmandu (May 26, 2004)

Starting Price ???


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Katmandu said:


> Starting Price ???


It hasn't been released yet.

Side note: TROY Ohio? My grandmother lived south of Burton.


----------



## GIDDY_UP_GO (May 10, 2008)

*THREE* Catalytic converters!!!! Oh my! I just cut the converter off my 02 TDI Beetle and what a big difference in power that made! 

Wonder if we can do the ventdectomy on this model and get the extra 2 gallons of fuel capacity like we did in the New Beetles?

I hate the TDI badge, so plain!


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

GIDDY_UP_GO said:


> *THREE* Catalytic converters!!!!


Invest in platinum now.


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

I wish the TDI came with the independent rear suspension. I hate the ride of the torsion beam suspension, especially going over train tracks or any washboard.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Katmandu said:


> Starting Price ???


Beetle TDI to start at $23,295:

http://blogs.vw.com/beetle/put-price-love-volkswagen-announces-pricing-beetle-tdi/


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

GIDDY_UP_GO said:


> *THREE* Catalytic converters!!!! Oh my! I just cut the converter off my 02 TDI Beetle and what a big difference in power that made!
> 
> Wonder if we can do the ventdectomy on this model and get the extra 2 gallons of fuel capacity like we did in the New Beetles?
> 
> I hate the TDI badge, so plain!


If this is the exact same motor and setup as the MKVI Golf, you can do a DPF delete ($800-1000 for the downpipe) and then get a tune. Malone comes to mind for the DPF delete. 

Does the Beetle really have that much drag? I wonder if lowering the Beetle would lower the CoD.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Beetle TDI to start at $23,295:
> 
> http://blogs.vw.com/beetle/put-price-love-volkswagen-announces-pricing-beetle-tdi/


PLUS destination.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

More here:

http://www.autoblog.com/2012/06/12/2013-volkswagen-beetle-tdi-priced-from-23-295/


----------

